# San ANtonio



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

If theres anyone in the san antonio area that would like to meet. Then email me or pm me so I can get a head count for a meet this month. All nissans welcome. I would like to see some more 91 classic se-rs out there though. [email protected] thanks guys :cheers:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Where are you planning this meet?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

*cough**S.A.NissanEnthusiasts*?*cough*


----------



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

Coco said:


> Where are you planning this meet?


I wouldnt call it a meet so much. When I think of meet I think of lots of people. More like a gathering. Depends on what the majority feels like. I was thinking somewhere like a wingstop or mabe someplace like a chris madrid. A spacious hang out. Hell if we are all are 21 or over I can get us a hook up at a bar. With like happy hour prices all night. What do yall think? :thumbup: :thumbdwn:


----------



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

MrEous said:


> *cough**S.A.NissanEnthusiasts*?*cough*


Hey might as well have some fun. No one else seems to be doing it. Plus alot of my friends make fun of my classic. And I think a classic is nothing to make fun of. :cheers:


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

MrEous said:


> *cough**S.A.NissanEnthusiasts*?*cough*



sweet we have a new name


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

S.A.N.E.
Or you could always say you were inSANE.
lmao, that's catchy


----------



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

MrEous said:


> S.A.N.E.
> Or you could always say you were inSANE.
> lmao, that's catchy


inSANE in the membrane, Insane in th BRAIN! :cheers: :fluffy: :hal: :banhump: :crazy:


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

lol...Exactly. Cypress Hill all over again.


----------



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

MrEous said:


> lol...Exactly. Cypress Hill all over again.


Thats wrong LOL. Im asain(THAI)!!!!http://www.funnyjunk.com/pages/asianpride.htm


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

MrEous said:


> *cough**S.A.NissanEnthusiasts*?*cough*


 If I had spare time in my life, S.A.N.E would be a couple years old by now.


----------



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

Coco said:


> If I had spare time in my life, S.A.N.E would be a couple years old by now.


Never too late to start COCO. well Ill at least try. whats the worst that could happen make a coulple of friends?


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

ttt :cheers:


----------

